
Show HN: Replicated – Deploy your SaaS app on-prem using Docker - grantlmiller
http://www.replicated.com
======
grantlmiller
I'm one of the founders of Replicated, would love your thoughts on what we're
building.

------
spdustin
Got excited to see Atlassian listed on the page. Didn't find that Atlassian
actually uses "Replicated". Felt sad, because Jira, etc. are a bit of a pain
to upgrade.

Am I missing something? Seems like an endorsement by Atlassian or working use
case at first glance. Same goes, obviously, with Github and Palantir.

~~~
grantlmiller
Yea, so... before we had customers we had to show that important companies
value on-prem as a deployment method. We're currently working with Code
Climate, NPM, Travis CI to power their enterprise versions. This recent post
from Travis gives some good insight as to how it works: [http://blog.travis-
ci.com/2015-06-19-how-we-improved-travis-...](http://blog.travis-
ci.com/2015-06-19-how-we-improved-travis-ci-installation/)

------
gkoberger
This will be such a lifesaver. On-prem is the #1 request we have from larger
companies, and we've been offered a good amount of money for it. I always say
no, but if it's as easy deploying to Heroku, it'll be a no brainer.

------
tedmiston
When I landed on the homepage, I wondered, "how much do they really solve the
on-prem problem." With respect to that, I thought the video was informative,
and the value prop was really clear. I'd be interesting in hearing more about
what else Travis had to do to be able to support this integration from their
side.

P.S. Say hi if you're in the Startup Cincy Slack team. (Tim Metzner shared
this post.)

------
rywalker
Sounds interesting. Curious about something — if my app relies on cloud
services (Amazon S3, Google BigQuery, etc), does Replicated do anything around
that? I'm guessing I might need to modify my app a bit to ensure that cloud
services endpoints are stored in deploy configuration, and not baked into the
code?

~~~
grantlmiller
We don't provide drop-in replacements for these services, however most have
open source compatible alternatives. These are similar changes you would need
to make if you were to switch IaaS providers & remove vendor lock-in.

